# March update from the Bob White Invitational



## vishalshukla (Mar 7, 2013)

For those of you who do not get our monthly newsletter, here is the latest update from the Bob White Invitational.

The event is just over two weeks away and we are on track for a great year.

For the kids,
Vishal Shukla

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...esiuGIZmFFSb1M8kOl3Nu9Xe6pZvJlm9R71atQxsnWg==


----------

